# WoW High Latency, frequent disconnects.



## briannasaurus (Feb 22, 2010)

Why is my WoW latency high, leading to frequent disconnects?
From when I first began playing WoW, I had little issues with disconnecting, but now it happens so frequently it is nearly impossible to play, let alone raid. Usually, my FPS is fine, but my latency is in the red, ranging from 2000 to as much as 10k at times.

Specs and such:
-Vista Home Premium,
-AMD Athlon Dual Core Processor 4450e, 2300 Mhz
-3 GB RAM
-NVIDIA GeForce 6150SE nForce 430
-Internet runs off of a USB Linksys sensor, the main source being downstairs
-250 GB Hard drive

Would a new graphics card help? More RAM? What can I do!


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

Latency is tied directly to your network and your Internet connection. What do you have?


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Welcome to TSF. Just to build on what Ebackhus said, can you go to Speed Test site (link in my sig) and run the app, it will give you a link to directly copy link to forum which should tell us your internet speeds...


----------



## briannasaurus (Feb 22, 2010)




----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

With those speeds you shouldn't have a problem.

Could you list your Anti-Virus and Firewall (if any for either)


----------



## briannasaurus (Feb 22, 2010)

I use a virus protection software CA Security Center
uhmm


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

I think that it may be the CA firewall but I am not entirely sure.

If possible, can you remove the firewall and install Comodo, it's a free firewall and the best I have ever seen for a firewall (Zonealarm is also good and has an easier interface but Comodo is better as a firewall)

If you wish for a link just reply


----------



## Dunpy (Apr 11, 2010)

Hello, I came across this thread while trying to answer a question of my own which is similar to the original poster of the thread.

So here's the case: I'm not going to go into the specifications of my computer or firewall or the anti-virus programs I use because I know none of those are the problem here. 

I know this because my dell xps laptop that I play my games on is not the variable here, instead it's somewhere in the connection I have at home but what exactly about it is the problem I can't find.

My father uses the same ISP with the same speed and same modem etc. and whenever I'm joining servers from his house my latency for same servers are at a 60-80ms range. But whenever I come home to the same/ if not higher connection speed internet I go up to 190-260ms latency for the same servers. There's a huge packet loss obviously and it ruins the one thing I wanted this connection for, playing games. So would anyone know what the problem could be that causes this much of a difference? Should I be changing all the cables leading up to my modem? or is it simply something I need to fix on the modem? Any ideas are welcome. Thanks!


----------



## Redeye3323 (Sep 20, 2009)

Hey Dunpy.

You could try calling your ISP and checking with them why there is so much packet loss.

If they can't help, I would suggest you make a post in the Networking forum as those guys are more suited to helping you as this isn't a gaming-related problem


----------

